# Cranberry skeeter



## petey (Aug 24, 2013)

Cranberry season coming soon and I've got lots in the freezer from last year. Thinking of a cranberry skeeter pee. Anyone try this, cranberries are awful tart not sure how to go about this


----------



## robie (Aug 24, 2013)

petey said:


> Cranberry season coming soon and I've got lots in the freezer from last year. Thinking of a cranberry skeeter pee. Anyone try this, cranberries are awful tart not sure how to go about this



Well, lemons are pretty tart, also, but that turns out nice! The cranberries also will add some body and though I haven't tried cranberries in SP, it sounds quite nice.

I add craisins to some of the red summer wine kits I make. It helps with body and over all taste.


----------



## robie (Aug 24, 2013)

robie said:


> Well, lemons are pretty tart, also, but that turns out nice! The cranberries also will add some body and though I haven't tried cranberries in SP, it sounds quite nice.
> 
> I add craisins to some of the red summer wine kits I make. It helps with body and over all taste.



Try mixing some str4aight SP with some cranberry juice. That should help you better determine how it will taste fermented.


----------



## petey (Aug 25, 2013)

robie said:


> Try mixing some str4aight SP with some cranberry juice. That should help you better determine how it will taste fermented.



I'll definitely try something, trying to gather info and my thoughts.probably start up something next weekend....oops the following weekend since that's Labor Day .I'll post my recipe and updates then..thanx


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 25, 2013)

A cranberry lime skeeter pee is awesome. I've made it a few times but not from fruit. I used concentrate. It goes way too fast.


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 25, 2013)

Pety, I make a Cranberry SP every year, it's great! We make Cranberry Wine right after Thanksgiving for the following year & use the lees to make the Cranberry SP. this year we did a cranberry/lemon/lime SP, very good also, probably are new favorite. I also left a little fermenting wine on the lees, for the SP starter, this gave use more cranberry flavor, also topped off cranberry juice to increase flavor. Roy


----------



## petey (Aug 25, 2013)

FTC Wines said:


> Pety, I make a Cranberry SP every year, it's great! We make Cranberry Wine right after Thanksgiving for the following year & use the lees to make the Cranberry SP. this year we did a cranberry/lemon/lime SP, very good also, probably are new favorite. I also left a little fermenting wine on the lees, for the SP starter, this gave use more cranberry flavor, also topped off cranberry juice to increase flavor. Roy



Roy, do you use 6# of cranberries and pretty much follow the normal recipe,using lemon and lime juice? That's how I was figuring on doing it.


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 25, 2013)

Petey, that's pretty much what I do, make a good Cranberry Wine, then use the lees plus some to make the SP! Good luck, Roy


----------



## BeeWine (Sep 21, 2013)

Petey I fallow lon"s recipe and add three 12oz bags of crushed cranberries. Adds a nice light cranberry flavor.

John


----------

